

"What IQ is good for" (not for avoiding most biases, it turns out) - mjtokelly
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/02/papers-i-need-to-read.html

======
tokenadult
Keith Stanovich (mentioned in the submitted post) has a new book _What
Intelligence Tests Miss_ out

[http://www.amazon.com/What-Intelligence-Tests-Miss-
Psycholog...](http://www.amazon.com/What-Intelligence-Tests-Miss-
Psychology/dp/030012385X/)

that I am reading right now. The book is an excellent discussion of the
distinction between intelligence and rationality. One can score quite high on
IQ tests without being particularly rational.

